# Updated Manueli Pics



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Very nice......I've got to get me one of these!


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

You should get one, maybe I can get another one and we can split shipping.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

nice manueli he looks super healthy, Blue thats a cool PIC in your sig !


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet little manny andoni, If anything ever happens to my rhom I think I may have to get one.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice manny guy, is my favorite


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> You should get one, maybe I can get another one and we can split shipping.


I just might do that. What size tank do you have it in? I'll have a 90 gallon available soon.


----------



## ostormetto (Jul 27, 2010)

I LIKE THAT














how is size ?!?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Good specimen there, Andoni!..You can't go wrong with a Manny!...He rocks like a GUNS-N-ROSES concert!!!...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Blue Flame said:


> I LIKE THAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes about 6"


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice Manny, with pristine fins


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice progression.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Ja said:


> Very nice progression.


Look at what he use to look like.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Always love seeing pics of your fish ANDONI!!! Please post more anytime as I will never get sick of looking at them!


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks RedneckROnin, I will try to post more pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Freaking sexy Manny. One of these days....One of these days. Post a full tank shot if you get a chance. That would Rock like freaking Da' Manster at a Little River Band Concert!


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL FISH


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Here is a video

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=GSlWelhYDbw


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

gooood manny guy, is my favorite for the large eye







fantastic serras


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

salvo85 said:


> gooood manny guy, is my favorite for the large eye
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's one of my favorite piranha also.


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

My favourite piranha by far









Very ncie fish yo have there


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Davebod89 said:


> My favourite piranha by far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I see your 12" Manueli.


----------

